# Australian Army Blackhawk crash.



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

News has just come in reporting the crash of an Army Blackhawk whilst attempting to land on the HMAS Kanimbla.
One soldier dead, another missing in Black Hawk crash - Yahoo!7 News
Lets hope the missing soldier is found alive and well, although I don't like the chances.to the fallen


----------



## evangilder (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope for the best my friend. I unfortunatly have seen eneogh Blackhawk crashes and hell any helicopter crashes in the last few years to know what happens most of the time.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I don't like his chances. From the news today, it looks like it was the pilot who was killed and the missing man is a SAS trooper. The wounded are being taken to Noumea by a frigate and then flown home by a C-130. The media have already started to critisize the Blackhawk, but obviously don't know sh*t from clay. In the 20 years we have been operating them, there has been three fatal crashes, the worst one back in '96 i think. On that occasion two blackhawks collided at night killing 18 SAS soldiers and aircrew. i believe this was down to pilot error and no fault of the a/c itself.


----------



## abramsteve (Nov 30, 2006)

Indeed a tradedgy. My thoughts are with the loved ones of the lost and the missing. Also with the crew of the Kanimbla.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

Wildcat said:


> The media have already started to critisize the Blackhawk, but obviously don't know sh*t from clay. In the 20 years we have been operating them, there has been three fatal crashes, the worst one back in '96 i think. On that occasion two blackhawks collided at night killing 18 SAS soldiers and aircrew. i believe this was down to pilot error and no fault of the a/c itself.




That is just plain stupid. I know the Blackhawk. I crewed it for 6 years and know it like the back of my hand. Every noise it makes, how it handles. The aircraft is a superb aircraft and very very safe and actually very crashworthy. 90 percent of crashes with the Blackhawk are actually pilot error. Mechanically the aircraft is very sound with back up systems for back up systems. I would fly a Blackhawk anyday.


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 30, 2006)

Point well taken, Adler. The media always prefers to bash the hardware and the manufacturer. Still, it is a very sad event. The aviation community is
truly a band of brothers, and the loss of anyone to an accident is painful.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

That I can completely agree with.

To the crew and dead.


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 30, 2006)

Unfortunately gentlemen the media screws itself into the ground on subjects it has no idea about. It is called sensationalism it sells papers or network time regardless of the facts that may get in the way of a good news line right or wrong


----------



## abramsteve (Dec 1, 2006)

Personaly Im suprised they havent started to shift the blame to the Kanimbla, not the crew but the ship. Im still waiting for it.


----------



## v2 (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Dec 2, 2006)

Where will they put the blame? Follow the money.

My sympathies.


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 3, 2006)

I can remember I have seen videos where they show helicopter that have misjudged landing on a ship. I have seen one of a Seaking. I also have seen one about a CH-46 Sea Knight doing this. Perhaps the crew landed the helicopter to one side and the ship has encountered a wave and they got washed off... I think that happened in one of the videos I saw, the Seaking one... I am just wondering whether this is what happened as I haven't actually seen the footage of the Blackhawk crash if there is any...


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 4, 2006)

There is footage, every landing and take of is filmed, I'm guessing it won't be made public under the investigation is over.
On a sad note, they have given up the search for the SAS trooper...


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 6, 2006)

I think one of the videos shows a CH-46 Sea Knight that got written off the books of the US Navy in a similar way... It sounds the most logically explanation that the helicopter landed to one side and got washed overboard when a wave was encountered...


----------

